# Drunk



## Bullgrit (Dec 18, 2013)

I've never been drunk. I probably haven't consumed enough alcohol over the course of my entire life to fill a 12 oz beer can. I've never even had an urge or curiosity about it.

I've seen people drunk, I've seen people passed out drunk. When I was young, lots of friends got drunk, and I heard many of my peers brag about getting "so drunk last weekend!" They talked about it like it was great fun, but what I saw was complete idiocy and embarrassment. And passing out? Having so much "fun" that you forget it? It makes no sense.

So, do/have you gotten drunk often? Have you never been drunk? Is/was it a fun thing for you?

Bullgrit


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, it's fun. Yes, it looks silly to sober people. Yes, going to extremes stops being fun.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 18, 2013)

It is always something special when you wake up and have no memories of how you got there.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Dec 18, 2013)

Nope. Never been drunk. Never drank any significant amount of alcohol. I don't even do caffeine much.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Dec 18, 2013)

With some 35 years of experience (no I didn't start so early, I'm that old!) I'd say:

Tipsy - numerous times

Drunk - maybe 20 times

Stone drunk with partial loss of memory - two times.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 18, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> I've never been drunk. I probably haven't consumed enough alcohol over the course of my entire life to fill a 12 oz beer can. I've never even had an urge or curiosity about it.
> 
> I've seen people drunk, I've seen people passed out drunk. When I was young, lots of friends got drunk, and I heard many of my peers brag about getting "so drunk last weekend!" They talked about it like it was great fun, but what I saw was complete idiocy and embarrassment. And passing out? Having so much "fun" that you forget it? It makes no sense.
> 
> ...



Can't say I've ever been drunk enough to forget what happened while drunk. I've been drunk a few times, but that was before I learned to appreciate quality drinks. Was getting drunk fun? Yeah, at the time. You have a good time with your friends. You do things you probably wouldn't do while sober. The next morning it sucks... especially if you ended up drunk enough to start puking at some point in the night. The clean-up is never fun.


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't drink. However, I don't mind being around drunk people; at the very least, they're entertaining, and possibly useful in other ways.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Dec 19, 2013)

Beer always smelled and tasted to me like I imagine carbonated horse urine would, so that never appealed.

Alcohol is wonderful stuff: it cleans wounds, thins my paints, cleans my brushes, and is quite pretty when set on fire. But drinking the stuff? Not interested.

On the other hand, as the French poet, Boudelier (I can't spell in French) put it, "One must always be Drunk, that is all that matters, that you not feel the horrible burden of time that weighs down your soul and burdens your spirit... ...with Wine, with Poetry, or with Virture, as you choose."

Lately, my mother has been cleaning out her liquor cabinet (from the days when people gave booze as presents). Some of the stuff has been there for 20 or more years. I've been taking it to the table-top games and letting the other gamers take it home. They can use it. Not doing me any good. One bottle was labeled "Yukon Jack." The guy took a sip and gasped. "What the hell is this stuff? Holy cow, 190 proof!" The bottle of "Irish Mist" was only 180 proof.

Never had any desire to be drunk. I find it easier to watch out for the hazards of life and avoid them if I can think straight. Supposedly it makes sex better, but if you can't remember it, what's the point? (Most guys have enough trouble remembering her name as it is) (buh-dum-dump)


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 19, 2013)

Ragnar_Lodbrok said:


> I don't drink.



And you dare use a viking hero's name? For shame!!!


----------



## Ragnar_Lodbrok (Dec 19, 2013)

I refuse to drink the cheap swill my so-called peers favor, and I can't easily get a hold of good stuff until I can legally purchase it. It's only a little more than a year, I can wait. Besides, both sides of my family have been known to produce alcoholics, so I think it's best if I wait until I'm more sure I can resist any urge towards that.


----------



## tuxgeo (Dec 19, 2013)

Ermphf. I was raised in the ways of booze from an early age. There was always beer and wine and whiskey (with an "e" before the "y" because it was American --  usually "Old Crow") in the house; but we children were not supposed to touch it. Mostly. 

One time, when visiting relatives in Eastern Oregon, my father's uncle Harley took us (Dad, Mom, brothers, me) for a hike in the woods, in order to show us the site of the family's still. He told my father, "You're the first white man to see this." (Uncle Harley had more redskin in him than much of anything else, so Harley couldn't count himself as white.) 

My first taste of alcohol was pink champagne on New Year's Eve in a cold motel room in San Francisco. Wisely, Dad had only purchased one bottle. We kids couldn't go too far with that. (He was working for Southern Pacific railroad at that time, and he wanted us to get a ride on the rail ferry over the Bay before the ferry got shut down, which closure had been announced.)

Did I mention the home-brew root beer in the 1950's? I did, didn't I? 
(Yeah, "Hires" root beer extract, baker's yeast, cane sugar, and water. None of your authentic, snooty "malted barley" complications. . . .)


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 19, 2013)

tuxgeo said:


> Ermphf. I was raised in the ways of booze from an early age. There was always beer and wine and whiskey (with an "e" before the "y" because it was American --  usually "Old Crow") in the house; but we children were not supposed to touch it. Mostly.
> 
> One time, when visiting relatives in Eastern Oregon, my father's uncle Harley took us (Dad, Mom, brothers, me) for a hike in the woods, in order to show us the site of the family's still. He told my father, "You're the first white man to see this." (Uncle Harley had more redskin in him than much of anything else, so Harley couldn't count himself as white.)
> 
> My first taste of alcohol was pink champagne on New Year's Eve in a cold motel room in San Francisco. Wisely, Dad had only purchased one bottle. We kids couldn't go too far with that. (He was working for Southern Pacific railroad at that time, and he wanted us to get a ride on the rail ferry over the Bay before the ferry got shut down, which closure had been announced.)



That sounds like a book that would be worth a reading.


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm 44 now.

First full can of beer? 6. (Real beer, not the watered-down muck sold in the USA.)

First time I was drunk with a hangover so bad I couldn't go to school the next day? 10.

I stopped drinking until I was 14... and then it started again.

Number of times drunk between 14 and 22? Far too many times to count. After 16, I guess I would average at least once every two weeks. After 18, at least once a week.

Number of times black-out drunk between 14 and 22? Far too many. Roughly a quarter of the times I ended up drunk I ended up with memory loss.

Age I stopped drinking alcohol? 22.

I realised I had a problem when I would drink a six-pack and forget things... and yet the alcohol wasn't enough to make me do anything other than want more alcohol.

Now I am the only Australian in Asia - and certainly the only one in the Philippines - who doesn't drink alcohol. I don't lecture people on the evils of drinking: I just know that as an Irish Catholic raised in Oz that, for me, alcohol will always be the demon drink.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 19, 2013)

Scrivener of Doom said:


> I'm 44 now.
> 
> First full can of beer? 6. (Real beer, not the watered-down muck sold in the USA.)
> 
> ...



Until you mentioned you were Australian, I thought you were Drew Barrymore.

On a more serious note, it's good to see that you were able to get control of your drinking.


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Dec 19, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Until you mentioned you were Australian, I thought you were Drew Barrymore.
> 
> On a more serious note, it's good to see that you were able to get control of your drinking.




Yeah, I figured mentioning I was Australian would explain it all. 

Anyway, that's half a lifetime ago....


----------



## Nellisir (Dec 19, 2013)

Drink rarely, drunk once, don't mind a little buzz.  Low tolerance since I don't drink often. Got drunk in college, didn't black out, talked a lot, threw up a few times, had a hangover the next day, chalked it up to life experiences. Didn't experience anything I couldn't do sober. (It was college; I didn't need to drink to go to a crappy party and then sit on the floor of a dorm kitchen and talk for an hour.)

A little buzz makes you (well, me) feel relaxed.  Less stressed. I don't feel any need to drink, so I don't do it very often, and my wife can't drink (allergic to alcohol) so I'm usually drinking alone. She thinks it's funny when I'm more than a little buzzed, and not in a really good "laughing with you" kind of way, so that's a disincentive.

I like hard cider. I'm learning to like beer. I like reislings, but not much else for wine. I like nice and crisp, the real hoppy beers are not my thing.

Not being very social or drink-oriented, I don't know much about other alcohols, but I'm learning. Researched good scotches; bought a bottle, been slowly drinking that.

Don't know  about mixed drinks.  Maybe next year.


----------



## The_Silversword (Dec 19, 2013)

As a few posters here could tell you, yes, Ive been drunk lots of times. The worst time was when I was chasing shots of jack Daniels with shots of Jim Bean, oh jeeze was that a bad idea, I ended up waking up at some dudes house wearing somebody elses pants, to this day I have no idea what happened, nor do I really want to know!!

But as to why people drink, think its because alcohol gets rid of your inhibitions, so it makes it easier to talk to members of the opposite sex, or tell your boss exaclty what you think of him, good times, good times. Then, of course there the pleasant "buzz" you get, an almost warm, fuzzy feeling you get. Of course theres a very,very, fine line between the warm fuzzy feeling and heaving your guts up in a toilet.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 19, 2013)

The first time I was drunk I was at the ripe old age of 5.  I liked marachino cherries and my dad put them in the highballs he made for my mother and aunts (Crown Royal so not terrible).  When I thought the adults weren't looking I would tip the mostly empty glasses to my innocent mouth and get the cherries they left behind.  They obviously made note of this and began to leave slightly more in the bottom of the glass.  Apparently by the end of the festivities I was quite entertaining.

I really started drinking when I was 16.  I drank as often as I could cuz that's what we did when we hung out.  No problems with school or whatever, either.  In my early to mid twenties I had a terrible job that drained my soul and a friend was in a similar situation.   We'd meet after work pretty much every day and one or both weekend days, too.  We'd drink from when we got there to close and then we'd sit with the bartenders and owners, position ourselves so the cops couldn't see us through the windows and drink for free until 4 or 5 in the morning.  It was pretty cool.  Nothing I'd even attempt to do again.

Nowdays I don't drink all that often and when I do I only drink quality stuff (you can ask me what I consider to be quality stuff but it's a li'l much for this post).  I do get drunk on occasion but I also have no problem sitting on the couch with one (admittedly large) glass of good scotch or outside with a cigar and some wonderful cognac (reminds me: I really need to ask my friend to get his source to bring me some more back from France) and be happy with having just that.  When I go out to drink I do not drive if I can help it.  If I must drive to a bar (so my wife can drink or whatever) then I have a hard limit of two tall Guinness and nothing more for the entire evening.  I don't play stupid games anymore.  I did when I was a kid and it's something I look back on with true regret and a feeling of real luck.

I do need to watch myself.  My paternal grandfather was a terrible drunk.  My dad quit drinking at age 17 because he began to see his father in him.  My brother almost died in a car accident from drinking and luckily finally quit.  So, you see, it's in me.  I'm as careful as I can be and so far have been ok.  Since I've been playing this game for 19 years now, well, I think I'll make it so long as I always keep that knowledge in the back of my mind.  Knowing that a friend lost his sister to a drunk driver and the memory of my brother in the hospital helps a lot.  Knowing another friend nearly killed himself driving after he drank with me is another good prod in the gray matter.  

I've found that my shifting tastes have helped quite a bit.  Drunk isn't my endgame because I truly enjoy the taste of the good stuff.  I can't say I won't drink to party ever again - I know myself and I know who I drink with - but I can say that I'll watch myself very closely and back off when I need to.  I have no problem asking my friends if they think I'm going overboard either.  Drinking can be a very dangerous game.  It's important to always remember what it is you're playing with.


----------



## billd91 (Dec 19, 2013)

I drink, usually moderately. There's typically beer in the house and I'll have one a night with or after dinner. One of my great pipe dreams would be to get 2 bottles of every beer in the world to sample. Why 2 bottles? Because you want to get more than just a first impression and I figure a second bottle a couple days later fits that bill.

We quite often drink while gaming - then it's usually more like 2-3 bottles of beer and/or some a shot or two of whiskey. It's part of our adult social lives - we don't get drunk doing it, but with dinner and gaming, it's fun to share.

I think the last time I was on a real bender was nearly a decade ago. I was traveling for work and visited some old college friends. Drinking ensued - a lot of drinking. I was pretty hung over the next day. That part wasn't fun, but the drinking with friends was.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 19, 2013)

billd91 said:


> I drink, usually moderately. There's typically beer in the house and I'll have one a night with or after dinner. One of my great pipe dreams would be to get 2 bottles of every beer in the world to sample. Why 2 bottles? Because you want to get more than just a first impression and I figure a second bottle a couple days later fits that bill.




Good point, you really do need to learn a beer.



> I think the last time I was on a real bender was nearly a decade ago. I was traveling for work and visited some old college friends. Drinking ensued - a lot of drinking. I was pretty hung over the next day. That part wasn't fun, but the drinking with friends was.




The older I get, the worse hangovers are and the easier they are to get.  I wonder if it's more maturation or pain that causes people to (generally) drink less as they age.


----------



## Janx (Dec 19, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Good point, you really do need to learn a beer.
> 
> 
> 
> The older I get, the worse hangovers are and the easier they are to get.  I wonder if it's more maturation or pain that causes people to (generally) drink less as they age.




According to some people, mixing drinks is more likely to induce a hangover than sticking to one beverage type.  Others claim it's more prone to happen with certain drinks (chemicals like sulfates come in higher quantities in some types).

One alleged hangover cure/reducer is Pedialyte a  childrens medicine that replaces missing electrolytes and mumbo-jumbo (like gatorade).

Personally, I don't drink.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Dec 19, 2013)

billd91 said:


> I drink, usually moderately. There's typically beer in the house and I'll have one a night with or after dinner. One of my great pipe dreams would be to get 2 bottles of every beer in the world to sample. Why 2 bottles? Because you want to get more than just a first impression and I figure a second bottle a couple days later fits that bill.




That's quite some task! In Germany we have more than 1,200 breweries producing some 5,000 different beers. And while the density of breweries is probably quite high compared to other countries... well, you get the meaning.

Better start as soon as possible!


----------



## JediSoth (Dec 19, 2013)

I believe I have been legally drunk, but never so inebriated that I don't remember what follow, or even so inebriated that I couldn't walk straight or passed out. I have never seen the appeal of drinking so much one becomes completely wasted. How fun can something be if you end up sick, hungover, or can't remember what fun you had?

Usually what happens if I have too much to drink is I start getting sleepy, so I go to bed (or recline on the couch). I am a boring drunk.

I do like a drink now and then, though. I just limit myself to one or two max. I usually get a headache before I'm finished with the second one, and I certainly don't need the extra calories.


----------



## Nellisir (Dec 19, 2013)

Jan van Leyden said:


> That's quite some task! In Germany we have more than 1,200 breweries producing some 5,000 different beers. And while the density of breweries is probably quite high compared to other countries... well, you get the meaning.
> 
> Better start as soon as possible!



Let's double this up with a study on hangover cures.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 19, 2013)

Janx said:


> According to some people, mixing drinks is more likely to induce a hangover than sticking to one beverage type.  Others claim it's more prone to happen with certain drinks (chemicals like sulfates come in higher quantities in some types).
> 
> One alleged hangover cure/reducer is Pedialyte a  childrens medicine that replaces missing electrolytes and mumbo-jumbo (like gatorade).
> 
> Personally, I don't drink.




I've never noticed a difference with mixing different types of booze.  I do know, though, that wine is the worst kind of hangover (for me) and that sugary stuff - which I luckily don't like - is also more apt to give me trouble the next day.

As for a cure, I've found that nothing beats simply sleeping it off - with occasional water drinking breaks, of course.  If you can't do that then a large Gatorade and a couple of Excedrine migraine do the trick well enough to get you able to eat which will pretty much fix it.  Since it's just water, electrolytes and caffeine (from the Excedrine, actually), really, there's probably a lot of ways to get there.

The ol' school hangover cure was beer with tomato juice in it.  It's actually more tasty than you'd think.



Jan van Leyden said:


> That's quite some task! In Germany we have more than 1,200 breweries producing some 5,000 different beers. And while the density of breweries is probably quite high compared to other countries... well, you get the meaning.
> 
> Better start as soon as possible!




Task?  That's not a task, man!  It's _Heaven_!


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 19, 2013)

Drink water when you drink and hangovers can be avoided or reduced. Hangovers are caused by dehydration.

I find that beer give the worse hangovers, than wine or hard liquor. Probably because I eliminate more water when I drink beer.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Dec 19, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Task?  That's not a task, man!  It's _Heaven_!




Our conception of "Heaven" seems to differ, then. I can tell you I've sampled beer which illustrates just the opposite. As tastes differ, I'll refrain from mentioning any brand, but let's say I drank it when staying at CERN.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 19, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Drink water when you drink and hangovers can be avoided or reduced. Hangovers are caused by dehydration.
> 
> I find that beer give the worse hangovers, than wine or hard liquor. Probably because I eliminate more water when I drink beer.




Yes, that can help.  Wine is still the worst for me, though.  I think it's partially cuz wine is pretty much mostly terrible.



Jan van Leyden said:


> Our conception of "Heaven" seems to differ, then. I can tell you I've sampled beer which illustrates just the opposite. As tastes differ, I'll refrain from mentioning any brand, but let's say I drank it when staying at CERN.




Of course there'd be bad ones, man.  There'd be good ones, too.  It's a lot of fun to try new beers.


----------



## billd91 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Of course there'd be bad ones, man.  There'd be good ones, too.  It's a lot of fun to try new beers.




Amen to that.
My pipe dream would take magic to accomplish, really, but I can dream, can't I?


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 19, 2013)

Jan van Leyden said:


> Our conception of "Heaven" seems to differ, then. I can tell you I've sampled beer which illustrates just the opposite. As tastes differ, I'll refrain from mentioning any brand, but let's say I drank it when staying at CERN.



There's this funny idea that American beers are terrible (some are) and European beers are great (some are), but the truth is every country makes terrible beers. They also make good beers. Then there is the fact that different beers have different taste profiles. You may have tried one, or a few, you didn't like, but with the wide range of flavors that you can get with beers, there is one that you might like. 

So what kind of stuff do you like? No beer-wise, just in general.


----------



## Mallus (Dec 19, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> They talked about it like it was great fun, but what I saw was complete idiocy and embarrassment.



That's because you were sober!



> So, do/have you gotten drunk often?



Depends on your personal definition of 'often'. Probably yes, back in the day. 



> Have you never been drunk?



No. 



> Is/was it a fun thing for you?



More often than not. I've regretted a few nights, though. 

Put it this way, I haven't been _drunk_ drunk in a while. A few years, at least. But I can drink 4 bourbons in a little over an hour, like I did during a night out recently and still just be tipsy --though more than that without a break and things get dicey, fast. 

Alcohol is part of adult socializing to me. I usually drink wine (or a cocktail) while DM'ing (thankfully we're playing AD&D right now!)



Jan van Leyden said:


> As tastes differ, I'll refrain from mentioning any brand, but let's say I drank it when staying at CERN.



Thanks you for the lovely image of a boozy night at CERN!


----------



## sabrinathecat (Dec 19, 2013)

I hear good, high-quality sake will get you very drunk, but not leave the hang-over in the morning.
My drinking friends claim it to be true from field-testing.
Still, never been tempted to try it.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 19, 2013)

billd91 said:


> Amen to that.
> My pipe dream would take magic to accomplish, really, but I can dream, can't I?




Hell yes you can - especially when it's a dream like that.  



Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> There's this funny idea that American beers are terrible (some are) and European beers are great (some are), but the truth is every country makes terrible beers. They also make good beers. Then there is the fact that different beers have different taste profiles. You may have tried one, or a few, you didn't like, but with the wide range of flavors that you can get with beers, there is one that you might like.
> 
> So what kind of stuff do you like? No beer-wise, just in general.




Yep.  Beer is actually a lot more complex than frat boys and rasslin' fans would have you believe.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 19, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Yes, that can help.  Wine is still the worst for me, though.  I think it's partially cuz wine is pretty much mostly terrible.



Peasant.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 19, 2013)

sabrinathecat said:


> I hear good, high-quality sake will get you very drunk, but not leave the hang-over in the morning.
> My drinking friends claim it to be true from field-testing.
> Still, never been tempted to try it.




I've heard the same.  I only ever got hammered on sake once (we had a sake tasting party for funsies) and it was good stuff.  I don't remember if I had a bad hangover the next day or not ... umm, heh.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 19, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Peasant.




Meh, wine is one of them things that people say is good because they've been told it's good.  Sorta like the Beatles and Pink Floyd.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 19, 2013)

Or Hendrick's gin.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 19, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Or Hendrick's gin.




You take that back you filthy savage!


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Dec 19, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> So what kind of stuff do you like? No beer-wise, just in general.




Let's start with beer, anyway. I prefer the tarty ones from northern Germany, like Beck's and Jever. Some of the wheat beers from Bavaria are right up my alley, too.

When it comes to wine, we prefer red ones from France or Spain. A good botle of wine is an adventure: you can't be sure what you'll encounter, but experiencing it is fun, maybe even a bit enlightening.

Sparkling wine is something we don't care about.

Stronger liquors I seldom drink. I have a certain fable for Scottish whisky, but the (real) good ones are so expensive! Of course, the idea of spending an evening with friend talking and savouring an old Isle of Isley Malt is a great one. Well, maybe when I'm retired I can find the leisure for such an endeavour!

Mixed beverages I find either disgusting (coke+liquor etc) or uninteresting (cocktails).

At the moment I'm enjoying a non-alcoholic beer, by the way. Tomorrow is our company's christmas party wich will take care of any lack of alcohol in my blood.


----------



## Kramodlog (Dec 19, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> You take that back you filthy savage!



Never!


----------



## billd91 (Dec 20, 2013)

Zombie_Babies said:


> Sorta like the Beatles and Pink Floyd.




You are dead to me.


----------



## The_Silversword (Dec 20, 2013)

ON the subject of hangover cures, I ussually go with the 'hair of the dog'.

Of course I havnt had a hangover in quite some time, Im alot more careful about what I drink now than what I was in my younger days.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 20, 2013)

Jan van Leyden said:


> Let's start with beer, anyway. I prefer the tarty ones from northern Germany, like Beck's and Jever. Some of the wheat beers from Bavaria are right up my alley, too.



I haven't tried Jever, but if it's like Beck's, I'll pass.


> When it comes to wine, we prefer red ones from France or Spain. A good botle of wine is an adventure: you can't be sure what you'll encounter, but experiencing it is fun, maybe even a bit enlightening.



This actually reminded me about an NPR piece I heard a few weeks ago. Apparently the Chinese have started to make counterfeit wine and selling it as the genuine article. So there is a chance that you really don't know what you're going to get.


> Sparkling wine is something we don't care about.



Curious, why?


> Stronger liquors I seldom drink. I have a certain fable for Scottish whisky, but the (real) good ones are so expensive! Of course, the idea of spending an evening with friend talking and savouring an old Isle of Isley Malt is a great one. Well, maybe when I'm retired I can find the leisure for such an endeavour!



I disagree. I think you can find a very good whisky at a decent price. Some of the high price ones are overrated and overpriced. For example, Johnnie Walker Blue Label. Way overpriced for an average whisky. You also have to consider your taste. With so many different flavor profiles available in whisky, you should be able to find one that is really good, and isn't expensive. With whisky, quality and price aren't necessarily related. 

I will admit that there are times when price can be an indicator of horrible things to come. When I was younger, and a complete savage, I went to a part my friend was having at his house. I took a gallon bottle of Captain Morgan's spiced rum (I told you I was a savage at the time). A did a few shots with a few friends, then I went off to talk to some people. When I came back to where the drinks were, the friend that was throwing the party and another friend told me that they had done three shots in my absence, and I needed to catch up. Again, as I was totally uncultured at the time, and I was trying ti impress the girlies at the party, I said, "Fine, I'll catch up, and pass you [redacted]s." I took one of those red plastic cups and filled it up with rum. Before I drank it, my friend, and another friend who was high as hell already, decided they wanted to do it also. We ended up chugging a little over a half-gallon of rum. After that we hd some shots of some other stuff, but to be honest, by that point everything tasted like water. 

We wanted to get more rum, but unfortunately we only had about $10 between the three of us. We gave that to one of our sober friends and he went out and brought us back a bottle of Clan McGregor whisky. As drunk as we were, that stuff still tasted horrifyingly terrible. We had a few shots of tequila. It tasted like water. We had a shot of Clan McGregor, and it was so damn awful. It was also the point where the fun turned into horror. 



> Mixed beverages I find either disgusting (coke+liquor etc) or uninteresting (cocktails).



I think there are a some cocktails that are good. Again, it all depends on what types of flavors you like. There are a few cocktails made with Japanese whisky that are good from what I hear. I haven't had the chance to try the cocktails, but I've had Japanese whisky. Good stuff.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Dec 20, 2013)

billd91 said:


> You are dead to me.




Heh, fair enough.  It's honestly how I feel though - I'd love to tell you why but not here.  I've already made enough non booze related posts in a thread about booze to make me a savage.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Dec 21, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I haven't tried Jever, but if it's like Beck's, I'll pass.




You really should pass.



Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Curious, why?




A matter of taste. My wife and I share a lot of tastes (save for whisky), and we both wouldn't open a bottle of sprakling wine if anything like beer or wine is avaiable. It's no active disliking it, it leaves us just meh.



Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> I think there are a some cocktails that are good. Again, it all depends on what types of flavors you like. There are a few cocktails made with Japanese whisky that are good from what I hear. I haven't had the chance to try the cocktails, but I've had Japanese whisky. Good stuff.




At our company's christmas party yesterday we had some smple cocktail consisting of cider and port wine as starter. It was okay but won't convert me,

Well, after last night it's a good tome for me to shut the lid on this topic.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Dec 21, 2013)

Jan van Leyden said:


> You really should pass.



That bad?


> A matter of taste. My wife and I share a lot of tastes (save for whisky), and we both wouldn't open a bottle of sprakling wine if anything like beer or wine is avaiable. It's no active disliking it, it leaves us just meh.



That's understandable.


> At our company's christmas party yesterday we had some smple cocktail consisting of cider and port wine as starter. It was okay but won't convert me,



Sounds like that would be really sweet. Judging from your beer and whisky mentions, I'm betting you're not liking the overly sweet stuff. 


> Well, after last night it's a good tome for me to shut the lid on this topic.



No way, dude. It's story time. If you have pictures, it's required by law that you post them.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Dec 22, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> So, do/have you gotten drunk often?




I like alcohol - I'm drinking a beer as I write this - but I don't like being drunk. I have been drunk in the past and have a high tolerance, but I try to avoid getting hammer these days.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Dec 24, 2013)

I am a mix of Irish and Cherokee, so my tolerance is a little higher than most.  
What I would call drunk?  Once, but it was a doozie, let me tell you (11 Hurricanes and several lost minutes of my life) .

I can and do drink socially to what would be excess for most folks, but for me is no biggie.  No altered state (though I would never drive and have no problem being a DD if others wish to partake), no slurring of speech, no wobbling or unaccountable tripping, etc.  I have a lot of fun, but I can have fun either with or without alcohol, so for me, it's strictly a beverage choice.  I think part of that is being in Europe when I was 19 so I didn't have to wait until I was 21.  I think the idea of a 21 year old drinking age is bogus, though with the attitudes of young Americans today (see the post on "adolescent adults") I am glad it's in place, because frankly, I don't trust most young Americans to be responsible enough to be able to make informed choices while drinking.  

Europeans have an easier time of drinking earlier, not only due to historical precedence, but because of the better developed mass transit system in their countries.  The problem of course with the US would be, space over population versus economical concerns.  Living in the middle of nowhere, it would be impossible to instill a mass transit system in my area without it cost $20 a ticket (too much area, not enough population).  So good on ya, Europe.


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 25, 2013)

I miss having the time and money and constitution I seemed to have in my 20's to get drunk 2-3 times a week, let my inhibitions and cares fly free, and just enjoying myself and the company of others doing the exact same thing.

Nowadays?  Yeah.  I don't even particularly enjoy the taste of beer and spirits and will only drink casually... unless I'm with a friend or friends at a pub.  Then it's drink city and two days of suffering afterwards.

Drink Gatorade (et al); best hangover cure.


----------

